# BMW E89 Z4 - Polish Angel - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Its been a while since Beau Technique got to grips with a BMW Z4. This was a lovely looking number in white with contrasting red leather which was a stunning colour combination. 13 plate car which was a fresh purchase for the owner. Owner called and then dropped by for inspection of the newly acquired E89 Z4 which at face value looked nice and tidy. Swirl markings and defects were evident so a correctional detail was discussed. Midst chatting we discussed further of the engine compartment, interior and the brake hubs and callipers. A total rejuvenation detail was agreed with long term protection to boot. Another call soon after was with regards to the vehicle being loaned to a family member and her being in tears when bringing the car back with 2 of its alloy wheels curbed. We also arranged for our favoured smart repairer to drop by and repair the 2 offending scuffed wheels. This is yet another briefly / partially documented job as it has been chaotic at Beau Technique HQ but the pictures will show certain aspects carried out and of course the grande finale.

Firstly, this was an issue caused prior by the dealership and an all too common occurrence where by the wheels had not been cleaned thoroughly and whilst being repaired to a satisfactory standard, grime was sprayed on top of and sealed in for the future... Or so you would think...


P1120563 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120564 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Not the case...


P1120598 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wheels were thoroughly cleaned. Overspray areas were sanded back and polished back up either by machine or hand ( which ever gave best access in the area working )

The offending curb markings...


P1120562 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120568 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120569 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

All sorted with most areas being sanded ( odd exception where too deep were filled )


P1120609 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120610 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120611 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

These were left a couple of days to set correctly prior to sealing with Finish kare FK1000p topped with Carpro reload spray sealant.

Whilst wheels were off being worked on, next was to remidy the tired looking 1 year old brakes...


P1120570 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120571 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120572 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120573 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

All relevant areas were degreased and cleaned then carefully masked up and tended to with a factory silver finish and layers of high temperature lacquer...


P1120584 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120585 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120591 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wheel bolts were re-painted factory satin black...


P1120593 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Arches were tended to through cleaning, vacuuming the fabric sections and re dying said areas so they look as good as factory fresh...


P1120594 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Now all fitted back together...


P1120597 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120599 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120607 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120608 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Yes, the hub section is slightly uneven but once driven the section will become rounded, standard practice.

Paint measurements taken reading relatively consistent bar a couple of areas...


P1120526 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120531 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Polishing media used was:

Rupes bigfoot polisher
Flex rotary polisher
Scholl concepts S17+
Menzerna PO85rd
3M ultrafina se
Meguiars D300 microfibre correction compound
Various pads from Lake Country
Various 3M pads
Carpro eraser to remove polishing oils


P1120669 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Bonnet before...


P1120555 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

During...


P1120639 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


P1120650 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wing before...


P1120536 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

During...


P1120622 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


P1120653 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Piano black pillars got some love to...


P1120631 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120632 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Rear quarter getting some love...


P1120616 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Looking sweet...


P1120656 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Headlights and tail lights needed some attention so a single stage polish was undertaken and clearly enough...


P1120556 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120643 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120647 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120547 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120648 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Of course, engine bay was detailed and dressed to impress. Interior had a full and comprehensive interior valet. All relevant rims etc were tended to and paintwork finished in Polish Angle viking shield x 2 layers readying for the winter months.

Here she is all done and ready to be shown off...


P1120738 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120739 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120740 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120741 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120742 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120746 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120763 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120767 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120768 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120769 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120770 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120774 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120755 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120758 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120761 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120749 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120753 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking once again.
Scott.


P1120754 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent work and great car!
Can I ask, which of the polishes did you use for the last step on the paintwork? And for the single stage on the lights?
Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work, yet again :thumbup:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking results as always :thumb:

Loving the cap


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous job and nice gloss.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top notch :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking great, interior is very nice:thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

holy.. very good finish


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Venkman said:


> Excellent work and great car!
> Can I ask, which of the polishes did you use for the last step on the paintwork? And for the single stage on the lights?
> Thanks!


Thanks. 
Sure, Lake Country white ccs pad on rotray with Scholl Concepts S17+



AGRE said:


> Cracking results as always :thumb:
> 
> Loving the cap


Cheers.
One of a few head garments lol.
Ive got a couple others being made for the winter months.

Thanks for reading folks. Appreciate the feedback.:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome and completed work...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice job there Scott, very nice indeed.


----------

